# Kroatienurlaub



## Wertachfischer (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe vor meinen Urlaub im Juni 2006 in Kroatien, 
Kvarner Bucht (eventuell Insel Losinj) zu verbringen.

Ich suche Info´s zu:
- Voraussetzungen zum Angeln im Meer (Genehmigung usw.)
- Was fängt man da??
- Möglichkeiten zum Angeln vom Boot ??

kurzum: alles wissenswerte um dort zu Angeln.

Vielen Dank

#: #: #a


----------



## wingoldfisch (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

Hallo,

ich war im Herbst auf Hvar (kroatische Insel) und habe dort geangelt. Für das Meer vom Ufer aus braucht man angeblich keine Erlaubnis, mich hat auch keiner kontrolliert. Vom Boot aus und für Binnengewässer braucht man was, soweit ich weiß. In den Häfen gibt es eine Art Aufsicht, dort nennt man ihn `Hafenkapitän´, der ist meines Wissens eine gute Anlaufstelle für so etwas.
Viele Spaß in Kroatien


----------



## wingoldfisch (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

...und übrigens: beliebter Köder dort ist Calamares. Die Einheimischen fischen aber auch gerne mit Weißbrot. Ich habe selber einige kleinere Fische dort gefangen (bin totaler Anfänger) und einige bei Kollegen-Anglern gesehen, aber wie die heißen kann ich Dir leider nicht genau sagen. Einer heißt glaube ich Sculpin und sieht ein wenig aus wie unsere Groppe. Hornhechte gibt es auch, aber die kriegt man wohl eher vom Boot aus.

Nachdem ich dort selber wohl noch häufiger hin fahren werde, würde es mich interessieren, ob und was Du dort gefangen hast.

Viele Grüße
wingoldfisch


----------



## Hoelok (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

Wir fahren dieses Jahr auch das erste mal nach Kroatien.Ich hab gehofft,hier mehr zum Thema "Angeln in Kroatien" zu erfahren.Leider habe ich absolut keine Ahnung was uns da in Sachen Angeln erwartet.Ich hoffe es findet sich noch jemand der uns noch etwas weiter helfen kann.:g


----------



## the-kingfishers (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

Halli Hallo

Was du dir auf jeden Fall anschauen solltest, ist das Hochseefischen dort!
Es kostet ungefär 100 bis 150 Euronen und man hat immer gut Chancen was zu fangen! Im briziep alles von Broadbill bis hin zum Yellow fin! 

Ich habe meine Freundin dort hin ( ihre zweite Heimat) begleitet.
Dalmazien hatte wirklich alles von Aal überWels,Karpfen bis hin zum Zander zu bieten!

Leider mußte meine Angel in dem Urlaub zu Hause bleiben.  
Was die Bootsgeschichte angeht bist du am besten mit nem Schlauchboot und nem 5 P.S Motor ausgerüstet!

Aber vorsichtig ........... da gibt es echt komische regeln zum Thema Führerschein  und ich bin mir gar nicht so sicher ob man den sogar einen für einen 5 Ps. braucht!

na ja ...das Auswärtige Amt hätte da glaube ich mehr infos zu!

Wünsch dir viel Spaß Gruß Kingfishers


----------



## Warius (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

Wenn du Bock auf Meeräschen hast, dann denke ich, ist in Kroatien einiges machbar...
Ich hab selbst zwar nicht geangelt, hab mir aber die teilweise kapitalen Meeräschen beim tauchen angesehen! und das auch an den "normalen" Touristenstränden.....


----------



## wave (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

hallo,

kroatien ist ein super angelland.
man braucht für alle arten des fischen, egal ob slazwasse, süsswasse, boot der nicht, einen angelschein.
normalerweise bekommst du den bei der kapetanija, dem hafenamt.
die insel mali losinj ist eine gute ausgangsposition um im meer zu fischen.
leider ist der monat juni einer der schlechtesten monate um etwas größeres zu fangen.
im hafen von losinj kannst du vom ufer aus bonitos fangen (auf kroatisch palamida), die bis zu 8 kg schwer sein können.
bester köder ist eine sardine am 2 - haken system, ohne blei.
beste allround ausrüstung um dort vom ufer zu fischen ist eine karpfenrute von ca. 3,6m länge und 21/2 lbs testkurve.
wie schon gesagt, sardine ist ein super allroundköder. es gehen auch stücke vom tintenfisch (calamari).
wenn du es gezielt auf goldbrassen abgesehen hast besorge dir einen wurm, der sich bibi nennt.
alle arten von seeringelwürmern fangen ebenfalls gut.
vom boot aus kannst du große amberjacks bis ca. 40 kg und zahnbrassen (dentex) fangen.
bester köder für amberjacks sind lebende hornhechte, die du weit hinterm boot am downrigger schleppen musst.
bester köder für zahnbrassen sind lebende calamari, ebenfalls weit hinterm boot am downrigger.
bei mehr fragen schreib mir ne pn!
gruß


----------



## Hoelok (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

Hallo

Obwohl ich mich ja nur mit eingeklinkt habe in dieses Forum fühl ich mich auch mit angesprochen.Leider hab ich noch nicht allzu viel Ahnung von der ganzen Schreiberei hier(man kann ebend nur lernen).Mich interessiert natürlich alles zum Thema Kroatien(angeln).Natürlich bin ich euch erst mal dankbar für die Tips.Hab noch ne Frage an wave,was ist ne pn?Ich denke eine private Nachricht,aber wie geht das.Interesse hab ich auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Adlerfan (6. März 2006)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

Hallo an Alle,

da ich über ein Jahr für meine Firma in Kroatien (in der Nähe von Zadar) im Einsatz war und seit dem auch den ein anderen Urlaub dort verbracht habe, konnte ich ein paar Erfahrungen "angeltechnischer" Natur dort sammeln:

Süßwasserangeln:
Sehr zu empfehlen sind die oberen Krka-Wasserfälle (nicht zu verwechseln mit den für Touristen auf Holzpfaden begehbaren unteren Fällen!!!), habe dort mit Fliege und leichtem Spinngerät geangelt und einige schöne Forellen auf die Schuppen legen können. Unbedingt eine Wathose einpacken, die Krka wird dort sehr breit und hat einige tiefe Löcher. 

Da wo die Krka (bei Skradin) ins Meer mündet, kann man im Brackwasser sehr gute Aale fangen.

Salzwasser:
Vom Ufer aus erging es mir am Anfang wie den Urlaubern, viele Fische - aber keiner war länger als 20cm...........
Habe dann mit ein paar Einheimischen gesprochen, die mir den Tip gaben es einmal bei Tisno (Insel Murter, zwischen Zadar und Sibenik) direkt an der Wasserstraße zwischen Festland und Insel zu versuchen. Tagsüber ganz gut für Meeräsche, Goldbrassen und Zahnbrassen, Nachts für Aal.
Ansonsten kann ich nur ein Boot empfehlen und es zwischen den Kornaten-Inseln zu versuchen (Achtung: Nationalpark, unbedingt Erlaubnisschein holen!).
Auf der Insel Murter kann in Jezera auch zum Big Game rausfahren, meißtens beißen Thune und Haie.

Viel Spaß beim Angeln.....


----------



## boat_c19 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

Da besteht einmal die Möglichkeiten in den zahlreichen Seen: Wels, Hecht, Zander, Karpfen oder Graskarpfen in erstaunlichen Größen. 

Dann kommen die Flüsse und Bäche des Hinterlandes hinzu. Dort warten Äschen, Forellen und auch Huchen auf den Fliegen- oder Spinnfischer. 

Und schließlich kommen die Möglichkeiten im Meer hinzu. Vom Ufer am abend oder vom kleinen Boot lassen sich zahlreiche kleinere Fische für die Pfanne, den Grill oder die Fischsuppe an den Haken locken. Also da wäre zB ein Meeraal (Conger). Ein großer Haken, Stahlvorfach, eine Sardine vom Fischmarkt an den Hacken, einen Wirbel und vor einer Steinschüttung (meist bei den Einfahrten zu den Marinas) knapp vor den Steinen auf den Grund legen - warten und schauen was passiert. Oder in einer Bucht mit sandigem Boden eine Grundmontage mit einem Fischfetzen oder mit Muscheln - ich wette auf einen Rochen oder auf eine Goldbrasse. Hinsichtlich der Sardinen als Köder noch ein guter Tipp: Ein halbes Kilo am Fischmarkt besorgen, mit Salz fest bestreuen (entzieht Wasser, damit wird die Sardine etwas fester und hält besser am Haken). Grudsätzlich sind aber speziell zur Nachtzeit oder am frühen Morgen ganz gute Fische vom Ufer aus zu fangen (Zahnbrasse, Geißbrasse, Streifenbrasse, Goldbrasse, Wolfsbarsch, Hornhecht, Conger, normaler Aal, Grundfische, Drachenkopf, Rochen etc etc). Nur auch bedenken, das Mittelmeer ist keine Badewanne oder kein Forellenteich, bedachtes Aussuchen der Angelplätze am Tag, Anfüttern und Geduld gehören schon auch dazu.

Wer nicht mit Gramm oder einzelnen Kilos sondern in vielen Kilos rechnet geht zum Big Game Fishing. Europas neue Destination für Big Game Fischer heißt Jezera, das ca. 80 km nordwestlich von Split auf der Insel Murter, die über eine Brücke mit dem Festland verbunden ist, liegt. 

Zwischen Mai und November wird hier auf bis zu 400 kg schwere Thune, Schwertfische, Fuchshai, Blauhai und auf Amberjack, Albacore oder Palamidas gefischt. Die ersten Fanggründe sind ca. 30 Minuten entfernt und liegen jenseits der letzten Inselkette der Kornaten in der offenen Adria. 

Bei Zweitagesfahrten wird vor einer 45 Meilen entfernten unbewohnten Insel gefischt, an der Abbruchkante in über 200 Metern Wassertiefe. 

Tagsüber wird ebenfalls auf Thun und nachts auf Schwertfisch und Hai geangelt. 

Vor Jezera werden Schwertfische um die 90 kg schwer, Fuchshaie rund 150 kg und Blauhaie über 100 kg. 

Grundsätzliches:

Vor dem Sportfischfang *muss* man eine Genehmigung erlangen. Dazu benötigt man einen Personalausweis (Reisepass, Führerschein). Die Genehmigungen werden in Reiseagenturen und Reisebüros bzw. Gemeinden oder Hafenbehörden in allen Städten entlang der Küste ausgegeben.

Die Genehmigungen unterscheiden sich zwischen Sportfischfang wie von den meisten ausgeübt an Land oder mit Boot, eine Sondergenehmigung für das Thunfischangeln.

Die ganze kroatische Adria ist für den Fischfang freigegeben, besondere Beschränkungen gibt es für die Gewässer der Nationalparks (Kornati, Brijuni, Krka und Mljet)

Die Preise für die Genehmigungen (Angelscheine) sind verschieden, je nach dem, ob es sich um Tages-, Wochen- oder Monatsgenehmigungen handelt.

Die Genehmigung für die Ausübung des Angelsports am Meer wird für die kroatischen und ausländischen Staatsbürger wie folgt erteilt:

1. für einen (1) Tag;
2. für drei (3) Tage;
3. für sieben (7) Tage;
4. für dreißig (30) Tage;
5. für das laufende Kalenderjahr (Jahresgenehmigungen)

Die Gebühr für die Tagesgenehmigungen:

1. - 60,00 Kuna für die Genehmigung für einen (1) Tag;
2. - 150,00 Kuna für die Genehmigung für drei (3) Tage;
3. - 250,00 Kuna für die Genehmigung für sieben (7) Tage
4. - 500,00 kuna für die Genehmigung für dreißig (30) Tage.

Jahresgebühr ist mir unbekannt, wird aber auch kaum ein Urlauber in Anspruch nehmen.

ANGELGERÄTE

- Wurfangel, insgesamt bis zu zwei (2) Stück, mit höchstens drei (3) Angelhaken pro Wurfangel

- Grundangel, insgesamt bis zu zwei (2) Stück, mit höchstens drei (3) Angelhaken pro Grundangel

- Schleppangel, insgesamt bis zu zwei (2) Stück, mit höchstens drei (3) Angelhaken pro Schleppangel

Weitere Infos unter:


http://www.nautilus.hr/biggamede.htm

http://www.magicyachting.com/biggamefishing.asp

http://www.big-game-adria.com/


Lg aus Tirol
boat_c19


----------



## boat_c19 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

*Angellizenz - Erhältlich in folgenden Büros*http://www.big-game-board.de/wbb2/addreply.php?postid=136 http://www.big-game-board.de/wbb2/addreply.php?action=quote&postid=136 http://www.big-game-board.de/wbb2/editpost.php?postid=136 http://www.big-game-board.de/wbb2/report.php?postid=136       javascript:self.scrollTo(0,0); 
Croatian Islands Fishing Offices: 

Korcula: - SESSA MARINA Sveti Nikola, Korcula tel : 00 385 20 711 581; email

Hvar : - Vucetic Josko, Podstrine bb, Hvar, Huljic Veselka, Jelsa, tel. 021/761-055 Cubretovic Milivoj, Set. don S. Ljubica 1, Stari grad tel. 021/765-060

Vis: - Darlic i Darlic, Riva Sv. Mikule 13, Komiza, tel. 021/713-670 Ionios, Vis

Lastovo: - Rakic Goran, Ispostava Lucke kapetanije, Ubli Jancic Marin, Pasadur, tel. 020/805-009

Cres : - Cresanka, Cons 11, Cres, tel. 051/571-428 ZECA, Martinscica, Slatina bb, tel. 051/574-257

Losinj : - SRD Skarpina, Nerezine, Dolac b.b., Losinjska plovidba, Mali Losinj, tel. 051/231-077, ASL Agency, Veli Losinj, Kastel 2, tel. 051/236-256

Ilovik : - Stojsic Elza, Ilovik 29

Krk: - Soltours, Jaz bb., Malinska, tel. 051/858-295, Olivari, Dubasljanska 111, Malinska, tel. 051/858-999, Aurea, J. Pupacica 1, Krk, tel. 051/222-277, Kosic, Vrbnicka 35, Krk, Kirincic Vlado, Brace Juras 9, Krk, tel. 051/222-390, More, I.G. Kovacica 49, Punat, tel. 051/855-033, Magasic Miro, Creska 4, Baska, Estee, Stara cesta 3, Silo, tel. 051/852-241

Rab : Udica, Palit 232, Rab, tel. 051/724-328

Pag : Donadic, V. Nazora 12, Pag, 023/611-238, Sime, M. Marulica bb., Novalja Sara Tours, Kolan

Silba : MIK-SL, tel. 023/370-030

Dugi otok: Svorinic Ivo, Ispostava Lucke kapetanije, Sali Sali Maslina, Sali Jeric Tomislav, Isp. Lucke kapetanije, Bozava, tel. 023/377-601

Murter : - Sportexpert, Luke 5, Murter Ramesa Branko, Ispostava Lucke kapetanije Murter, tel 022/435-190 Sokota Zivko, Ispostava Lucke kapetanije Tisno

Fishing Offices in Croatian Cities and Towns: 

Zagreb: Apne Arbanas, Kaptol 14, tel. 01/481-46-02 NAVCOM, Moscenicka 19, tel. 01/369-52-06 

Pula: Sv. Teodora 2, tel. 052/591-323 :: A turizam, Kandlerova 34, tel. 052/211-454 :: Istra way, Riva 14, tel. 052/214-868

Rijeka: Demetrova 3, tel. 051/214-877: Crancich Olga, Zametska 35, Autotrans, Zabica 1, tel. 051/338-811 :: Hsrsm, M. Gupca 2a, tel. 051/212-196

Zadar: Zrinsko-Frankopanska 38, tel. 023/316-091 :: SRD Zubatac, Narodnog lista 2, 023/212-708 :: Vujanic Mihajlo, Kralja D. Zvonimira 12, tel. 023/213-251 :: 

Senj: Trg Cilnica 1, tel. O53/882-697,

Sibenik: Trg P. Subica 2, tel. 022/244-018,

Split: Prilaz Brace Kaliterna 10, tel. 021/591-366,

Ploce: Trg K. Tomislava 16, tel:0207679-273

Dubrovnik: M. Majorice 4, tel. 020/332-393

Savudrija: Sirene, Trg Marije Iline bb. Tel. 052/759-541, Himera, Bastanija 13,

Umag: SRD Pozoji 9, Tiemme, Trg slobode 2, tel. O52/741-766, Bori Libra, Savudrijska bb., Varia, Kolodvorska 1, tel. 052/741-264, Plavo more, Trgovacka 3a, tel. 052/752-740,

Novigrad: Piko, Vergal 9, tel. 052/757-070, Rakam trade, Mlinska 5, tel. 052/757-663

Porec: Apartmani Adriatic, Trg slobode 2a, tel. 052/452-655, Riviera Holding, V. Nazora 9, tel. 052/431-087, Sunny Way, Aldo Negri 1

Vrsar: Ribolov i sport, Brostolade 78

Funtana: Linet, Ribarska 2

Rovinj: Natale, Carducci 4,

Fazana: Ezea, Vlaciceva 47, tel. 052/521-288

Vodnjan: Contours , Peroj 138, 052/521-294

Medulin: Karavela Travel, Brajdine 95, tel. 052/576-712

Moscenicka Draga: Analinea, Stari grad 1, tel. 051/737-400

Icici: Turisticka zajednica, Liburnijska 30, tel. 051/704-187, Marea, Poljanska 21, tel. 051/704-125,

Opatija: Larus, M. Tita 85-1, tel: 051/271-898, Dariva, M. Tita 162, tel. 051/272-482

Matulji: Matulji tours, M. Tita 3, tel/051-275-055

Kastav: Mikol, Spincici 150c,

Crikvenica:
Tourist, Trg S. Radica 1, tel. 051/241-249

Novi Vinodolski:
Zanjic Miljenko, Obala K. Branimira 3,

Senj:
TZ grada Senja, Stara cesta 2, tel. 053/881-068

Biograd na moru:
Marinera, Kresimir. Obala 11, tel. 023/384-882

Vodice:
Palada Ante, Ispostava Lucke kapetanije, tel. 022/37-837

Primosten:
Huljev Ante, Ispostava Lucke kapetanije, 022/217-217

Trogir:
Radic Ante, Ispostava Lucke kapetanije, tel. 021/881-508

Cavtat:
Kralj Djuro, Ispostava Lucke kapetanije


----------



## boat_c19 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

http://nuke.blufishing.com/Default.aspx?tabid=72

Für diejenigen die behaupten, man fängt vom Ufer aus nicht!

Boat_c19


----------



## LAC (24. April 2006)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

Hallo,
nun hast Du ja schon reichlich Informationen bekommen, habe im thread Kroatien??? schon etwas erwähnt mit Fotos.
Kurz: Ein guter Angelplatz ist der Novigrader Kanal in der Nähe von Zadar - es ist ein Naturkanal der eine Länge von ca. 3 km hat und einer Breite von 300 m. Im Umkreis von 25 km hat er die grösste Tiefe von etwa 6o m und da er eine Strömung hat, entwickelt sich ein Duftspur und der Fisch wird sie wahrnehmen  - er kommt förmlich auf einer Autobahn zu Dir. Die Strömung ist von Zeit zu Zeit unterschiedlich - mal raus mal rein zum Novigrader Meer. Ein sehr guter Angelplatz.
Zu den Sardinen, möchte ich erwähnen, das gesalzene Sardinen zwar gut halten, jedoch wenn sie schon älter sind, ich nicht so gute Erfolge damit erzielt habe. Teilweise habe ich - 4 Sardinen am Haken gemacht. Dicke Fische - fressen viel. Noch ein kleiner Tip, damit deine Sardine nicht wie ein nasser Aufnehmer am Haken hängt. Den Haken durch die beiden Augen ziehen und im hinteren Drittel des Fisches einhaken. Dann mache ich noch eine Schlaufe um den Kopf, dort wo ich die Schnur durch die Augen gezogen habe. Dadurch stabilisierst ich etwas den Fisch und er hält länger am Haken.
Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg - wenn Du zurück kommst, ein kleiner Bericht, was sich alles unter Wasser bewegt hat - würde mich freuen.
Grüsse aus Dänemark
Heinz-Otto


----------



## Forellenhunter (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

Das ist ja mal eine riesige Anasammlung von Tipps geworden, klasse. Bin eigentlich auch begeisterter Kroatienurlauber. War auch die letzten Jahre in Kroatien, und zwar in Zadar auf dem Campingplatz Zaton. Ein netter Platz, sehr zu empfehlen. Hatte allerdings mit der Angel kaum Erfolge. Meist kleine Fische. Da wir dieses Jahr noch nicht wissen, wo wir unsere 4 Wochen Sommerurlaub verbringen wollen (August/September) wollte ich mal wissen, ob jemand in der Nähe dieses Platzes einige erfolgversprechende Stellen kennt.
Grüße
FH


----------



## boat_c19 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*



			
				Wertachfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe vor meinen Urlaub im Juni 2006 in Kroatien,
> Kvarner Bucht (eventuell Insel Losinj) zu verbringen.
> ...


Boote in der Kvarner Bucht - siehe Links

http://www.big-game-fishing.hr/

http://www.ascc-nautica.com/de/index.htm

http://www.efsa.hr/


----------



## Stokker (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

Ich möchte allen Infolieferanten mal danken für die tollen Infos hier.
Da kann man sich ja gar nicht satt dran lesen. Am besten drucke ich mir das mal aus....#6


----------



## Hechtangler123 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

Hallo,

jetzt brauche ich eure Hilfe. Ich fahre kommenden Freitag nch Kroatien Kvarner Bucht. Ich will dort vóm Strand aus angeln, habe aber garkeine Ahnung wie was und womit. 

Also könnt ihr mir sagen 
-wie weit man werfen muss, 
-was für eine Montage (Grund,Pose)
-wie schwer das Blei sein sollte,
-welches Wurfgewicht die Ruten haben sollten?
-welche Köder
-welche Schnurdicke
-und was man gut vom Strand aus fängt

Bitte helft mir bis freitag! #h 

Viele Grüße Dirk


----------



## Hechtangler123 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

Hey, keiner der mir helfen kann???;+ ;+ 

Bitte helft mir!!!! 

Grü0ße Dirk


----------



## Sepiafreak (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

:vik:|wavey:|kopfkrat|bla::l#dich sage euch mit diesen dingern diesen tintenfischwobblern fängt man schonmal 6 stück am tag man kann ja mit ner 2-rute (kommt drauf an obs tief is oder nich) wenns tief is mim grundblei und ner tentakel oder so nem wurm ansitz und wenns so flach (bis zu 3 metern in 30 metern vom ufer aus dann mit der pose auf die schwärme an die auch n tentakel oder nen wurm am am besten mit 2 haken auch das mit dem blei fals einer durchn felsvorsprung verschwindet oder nur einmal in der stunde sich maln schwarm sehen lässt ich binn zwar erst 12 aber ich hoffe das hilft euch übrigens auf titntenfische angeln geht in ganz kroatien am besten mit diesen tintenfischwobblern oder mit einem tipp den ich hier vom anglerforum gelernt hab aber ich mir halt kaum des material dazu leißten kann.also mann nimmt sone angelschnur stärke 0.40 so ungefair 1 m lang dann bindet man so ungefair 35 haken mit der ungefairen grösse von 8 dran dann wikkelt man des umm nen fisch (so ungefair 15 cm sollte der lang sein bis man einen klumpen hat der vorr haken starrt dann (so hab ichs gemacht) hab ich mir dort sone kinderangel für 50 kuna gekauft(nich so teuer) dann hab ich den klumpen drangebunden und so 30 m rausgeworfen! (die angel lebt noch!!! da der klumpen da ich ihn am vormittag gekauft hatte auch ziemlich"lecker"(für die tintenfische jedenfalls) gerochen hat gingen mir da 15 stück ins netzt ( weil ihre tentakeln verfangen sich in den haken) und noch so 20 anderre kleine fische und sogar 2 stück die essbar waren die tintenfische ham wir dann irgendwie verkauft (wieder 200 kuna gewinn gemacht´!!!!) jedenfalls wars einfach GEIL GEIL GEIL


----------



## LAC (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

@ Sepiafreak
Habe gedarde mal deine schöne angelgeschichte gelesen und als 12 jähriger bist du wirklich mit dieser methode ein kleiner Sepiafreak geworden, jedoch ist es nicht die feine art wie du die fische fängst und durch verkauft verwertest. Wenn du älter bist, könntest du probleme dabei bekommen, auch wenn es geil,geil, geil war. Mach dir mal gedanken darüber, nicht das du ins netz gehst und dabei verlust machst.


----------



## mock86 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

mir antwortet ja keiner auf meine fragen ein thema weiter unten... :c 

vielleicht ja hier.. was machihc bitte wenn mir ein tintenfisch an haken geht? wie löse ich ihn vom haken wenn er geschluckt hat, vir allem wie töte ich diese fiecher und und was kann ich damit sinnvolles anstellen? (sprich essen...?!)

wär klasse wenn mir das jemand sagen könnte, weil ich in 3 wochen selber nach kroatien in urlaub fahre und dort auch angeln wollte...

gruß mock86


----------



## Donnerkrähe (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

also mit normalen grund/posenmontagen bleiben die Sepia MEIST nicht hängen. diese Tintenfisch-Wobbler haben keine wiederhaken und lassen sich leicht lösen. wie man die tötet kann ich dir nicht sagen, die Kroaten tun sie in eine tüte und lassen die dann verrecken, aber das musst du selber wissen. mir persönlich gefällt das nicht. aber die Tintenfischwobbler sind klasse. beim ersten veruch habe ich gleich 4 stück gefangen. 
Fische habe ich direkt an einer Spundwand gefangen. einfach ein stück Schnur und ein Haken mit muschelfleisch direkt vor die Füße runterlassen . 
die Schnur zwischen den Fingern, dann spürst du die Bisse.

hoffe das Hilft fürs erste


----------



## LAC (22. September 2007)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

@ mock 86

Diese kleinen und mittelgrossen 10armigen kopffüssler (tintenfische) - kannst du töten durch abstechen, es erfordet doch etwas übung, da das tier ständig mit den zwei tentakelartigen fangarmen am greifen ist. Im centrum der fangarme ist der schnabelartige mund - er kann ein wenig kneifen, wenn du ihn falsch greifst.

Sie sind ja verwandt mit den kraken (oktopus) die 8 fangarme haben, die sind gefährlich und man muss sich vor den saugnäpfen und vor dem papageienartigen schabel in acht nehmen, denn da sieht man dann schon mal rot und blut kommt, bzw der kleine finger hängt am seidenen faden. ( Ich spreche vom mittelmeer) in anderen meeren sind einige sogar tödlich.

Beide arten sind vorzüglich zum essen - sepia kann gekocht und dann kleingeschnitten mit
reichlich knobi in olivenöl, sowie andere gewürze als salat serviert werden,
oder auch gebraten in der pfanne - lecker, lecker.

Bei oktopus, sieht der vorgang etwas anders aus, da musst du das tier erst 100 x auf die steine hauen, bevor du ihn ähnlich zubereitest - machst du es nicht -  ist es als wenn du einen autoreifen im mund hasst.


----------



## mock86 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

aha, aber wie unterscheide ich denn oktopus von sepia? kann ich rein theoretisch beides fangen?
vielen dank erstmal für eure tips!!!
aber eine sehr wichtige frage noch:
gibt es da evt etwas zu angeln, das ich lieber wieder reinschmeißen sollte, da es giftig ist oder unter artenschutz steht oder ähnliches? will mich nicht strafbar oder krank machen.. =)

gruß mock


----------



## Donnerkrähe (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

Es gibt das Petermännchen, sieht aus wie eine Art Grundel und hat einen schwarzen Stachel auf dem Rücken. Dadurch kann man es auch von anderen grundeln unterscheiden, die dort sehr oft vorkommen und in irgendwelchen Ritzen oder Höhlen sitzen. 

Was wir auch häufig beobachten konnten sind Meeräschenschwärme. Mit Schwimmbrot kriegt man die Manchmal.

Der Octopus hat im Unterschied zum Sepia Acht lange Arme und einen runden Kopf. Der Sepia hat deutlich kürzere Arme und Zwei Lange Fangarme, die zum teil länger sind als der ganze Körper und mit denen ersich erstaunlich fest halten kann.der Kopf  is eher oval und die Färbung is dem Untergrund angepasst. ich weiß nich ob octos das auch können, den n die die ich gesehn hab warn alle lila. 

Tip:
wenn du die ans ufer hebst,  halt abstand , sonst tinten die dich voll.
warte dann bis er sich leergetintet hat, dann kannste den anfassen (die können beißen)  ;-)


----------



## mock86 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

also nur das petermännchen ist gefährlich oder was? sonst kannich alles mitnehmen und auch essen..!?
klasse, danke für die tips!
von den oktos und sepias lasse ich am besten komplett die finger... das mir zu riskant... =)
gruß mock


----------



## LAC (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

@ mok86 / @donnerkrähe

Nicht nur das petermännchen ist gefährlich - davon gibt es mehrere arten, die auch unterschiedlich aussehen, auch noch andere fischarten bzw. tiere die im Wasser leben.
Das kleine petermännchen ist das gefährlichste und zählt in europa zu den gefährlichsten Gifttieren. 
Donnerkrähe - hat zwar den oktopus ganz gut erklärt und wie man die meeräsche am haken bekommt, beim petermännchen jedoch liegt er etwas falsch, er hat nicht einen giftstachel sondern mehrere auf der rückenflosse sowie am kiemendorn. Das gift ist auch noch beim toten tier wirksam. Es lebt auf sandböden bis hin zu den felsen und man kann auch als badener, auf den fisch treten - das war´s dann für den urlaub - da er sich einbuddelt, wie eine scholle. Ich habe hier schon sehr viel über das Petermännchen geschrieben und wie man den stich behandeln soll - es lohnt sich im board zu stöbern - ich will es nicht nochmal schreiben.
Ausserdem ist es angebracht sich ein kleines buch zu kaufen, wo dei fische des mittelmeeres erfasst sind, dann kann man sich besser ein bild von den tieren machen, als wenn ich sie jetzt erkläre - dann schmeissen einige die makrelen ins wasser, weil sie glauben sie sind giftig.
Drachenköfe zählen auch zu den gifttieren und werden oft auch von land gefangen.
Ganz einfach gesagt - alle fische die einen flachen körper haben kannst du essen, aber auch andere - es lohnt sich also ein kleines buch - damit du nicht gestochen wirst.
Auch rochen sind gefährlich und der conger faucht wie eine katze und wenn er zuschnappt dann wars das mit dem finger auch bei einer muräne, die zwar keine giftdrüsen hat, jedoch der schleim gefährlich werden kann.
Hol dir für 3 euro ein bilderbuch und dann siehst du was du an der angel hasst und in einem jahr kennst du alle fische - fast blind -  wenn du gestochen wirst hast du es nicht richtig studiert.
So schnell machst du dich nicht strafbar, jedoch kannst du schnell gestochen werden.
Aber selbst das petermännchen ist ein ausgezeichneter speisefisch und die meeräschen auch sowie viele reichlich andere fische.
Wünsche dir viel erfolg und keinen stich.
Gruss Otto


----------



## mock86 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

schluck...|uhoh:
wow! ja danke. werde morgen mal in den bücherladen meines vertrauens fahren und mich erkundigen.#t

vielen dank und petri#h


----------



## der abgetauchte (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

Ich komme gerade von Kroatien bei Pula zurück und hab mich auch was angeln betrifft informiert. Ich war zum tauchen dort und der Tauchbasen Besitzer hat mir von Fällen in diesem Jahr erzählt wo die Behörde! bis zu 1000,-€ Strafe kassierte |krach: und dass man Erlaubnisscheine besser haben sollte. Wenn man ohne Erlaubnis vom Boot erwischt wird haben die sogar das Boot beschlagnahmt ;+. Es ist auf alle Fälle sicher dass man eine Erlaubnis braucht, auch von Land. Bei den Einheimischen wird die Erlaubnis nicht so stark kontrolliert und bei Kindern, mit am Strand gekauften Angelgerät auch nicht.
der abgetauchte #6


----------



## ralle (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

Herzlich Willkommen und Danke für die Infos !


----------



## LAC (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

@ der abgetauchte
Das glaube ich dir, diese härte zeigten sie schon vor 40 jahren in jugoslawien, beim tauchen,sowie fang von fischen mit harpunen (welches damals noch erlaubt war) im meer sowie beim angeln im merer und in flüssen und beim schlaubootfahren. Überall musste sich eine genehmigung für geholt werden, sonnst wurde bei einer kontrolle alles beschlagnahmt und mit strafe war zu rechnen. Sie kontrollierten mit wasserflugzeuge auf dem meer und ein landwirt mit orden, am fliessgewässer.  Bin zig mal kontrolliert worden, jedoch hatte ich alle genehmigungen. Man sollte es nicht auf die leichte schulter nehmen - denn die strafe wird hart ausfallen.
Wie es heute aussieht, betreffend der besorgung der genehmigungen, kann ich nicht sagen, jedenfalls früher war es schon zeitraubend und an einem fliessgewässer kannte man bei der dorfbehörde den angelschein gar nicht - aber einen kontrollmann den hatten sie schon..


----------



## Roman Wirt (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub*

Könnt ihr eine Seite angeben wo ich alles übers angeln in Kroatien erfahren kann? Währe sehr nett von euch.|wavey:


----------

